
How Google Influences the Conversation in Washington - pornel
https://www.wired.com/story/how-google-influences-conversation-washington/
======
greesil
"Google has spent more money on lobbying in each of the past two years than
any other company" Don't know if that's true or not, and how that compares to
the sun total of lobbying. But, I could see why they would want to spend if
they're facing antitrust.

~~~
sukilot
The article is a year old.

This source says Google was huge in 2018 (election year?) but much less in
2019: [https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/22/apple-lobbying-
spending-2019/](https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/22/apple-lobbying-spending-2019/)

